# Bacon on Big Chief Smoker question



## Mofatguy (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello all! 1st time posting.

I have recently got the bug to smoke sausages, cheese, and now bacon!

I just purchased a big chief electric smoker..... I know there may be better options but since I already have a cheap barrel type smoker I only wanted an electric for low temp smoking.
Anyway, gathering the ingredients to try my hand at bacon with dry rub with insta cure #1. I will be frying all my bacon before eating. Should I cook until 150 internal in the big c or just run a couple hours of smoke and then fry it later?
I know 150 degrees internal is considered cooked bacon. But can I run my bacon in the big chief for a couple hours and the bacon still be safe to eat after frying it later?

I'm a little confused on the temps I need to reach to have a food safe product.
I plan to this recipe https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-step-by-step-video.282831/

Thanks!
Confused old fat guy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2019)

The salt, Cure and smoke will kill or inhibit any nasty bacteria. Since you will cook it, there is no Safety reason to precook it to 150. Cool smoking at temps over 100, speeds the penetration of smoke and color, but it is pretty much just on the surface. For deep pentration of the smoke flavor, you need 12+ hours at below 100°F. Commercial bacon and small butcher bacon, is not precooked, it's cold smoked at <100°, sliced, vac-packed and refrigerated or sliced to order for you to take home and cook it. 
Both methods mak good bacon. It's up to you and how much time you got to put into production...JJ


----------



## Mofatguy (Jan 31, 2019)

Ok. Thanks! Looks like I got lots of trial and errors to get what I like!


----------



## daveomak.fs (Feb 2, 2019)

FWIW, I cold smoke all of my bacon...  Less than 70 F...  for how ever long on any given day....   I've smoked it for 4 hours to 36 hours over a 6 day period....     Then I bake it on racks in the oven...  
My goal was to have bacon like I remember in the 50's....  Still in the slab form from the meat guy...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mofatguy said:


> Hello all! 1st time posting.
> 
> I have recently got the bug to smoke sausages, cheese, and now bacon!
> 
> ...



In addition to the recipe you posted, don't be afraid Pop's Brine for bacon.

Good luck!


----------

